# While I have to stay inside ... I am going to the farm! (scenery buildings)



## Papierschnitzel (Apr 3, 2020)

For my next project I thought I make something that could be of use not only for tabletop gamers but also for moms and dads to build for they kids to play. A farm sounds neutral enough to make both worlds happy!

I started with a sketch of the buildings I want to create. Then I tried some white prototypes (scribbling some texture sketches on) to see if they basically work.

I will go for a farm house, a stable and a barn building as the main components. I can add more options later, like water or wind towers etc.

So far I am happy with the prototypes. Now it's time to start texturing these!

Chris


----------



## Papierschnitzel (Apr 8, 2020)

Some first images of test builds. It's all WIP still but you get the idea where I am heading!


----------



## ccs (Apr 8, 2020)

Nice work.


----------



## Papierschnitzel (Apr 8, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## Papierschnitzel (Apr 10, 2020)

More WIP ... I added a thatched roof option ...




... and also made some dormer windows. Opens up a lot of possible configurations for the roof look.




This little farm house now has the potential to start little village!


----------

